# hi all



## turnIntoearth (Feb 26, 2007)

Just thought I'd say hello. 
I won't bore you with symptomatology and anecdotes which I'm sure everyone is quite familiar with.
I'm just a fellow who is on a similar path as many of you in terms of living life.
Glad to be here amongst people who understand.
_
~T_


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Welcome! Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey T,

That's not Mr T is it, I pity the fool who tries to rip that name off :lol:

Welcome 

Greg


----------



## turnIntoearth (Feb 26, 2007)

hahaha, no Greg, not Mr. T :lol: 
and thanks for the welcomes, by the way.

It is "T" as in the first letter of my username.
and while we're at it, here is the music-snob trivia behind that username...

"Turn Into Earth" is one of my favorite songs. It was done by the Yardbirds in 1966 on the _Roger the Engineer_ record, which is (in my opinion) a classic, but virtually unknown 60's rock album. 
I felt like this song was poignantly appropriate for this forum because of the last verse:

_Distant dreams of things to be,
Wandering thoughts that can't be free.
I feel my mind,
Turning away,
To the darkness of my day._

OK, there is more than you wanted to know, but you now know nonetheless. :wink:

_~T_


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi glad to see you on the board =)

"Welcome"


----------



## turnIntoearth (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi emulated,

thanks for the welcome.

and thanks too for the login assistance.

_~T_


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

No worries mate, enjoy the show.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

You should start selling tickets...ha bloody ha...I know...I'm a bitch.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

No you're just as confused as the rest of us.


----------

